# Is this just a cut?



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I first noticed this a couple days ago, but figured my piranha cut himself on the rocks in the tank or something similar. It's definitely grown in size now, so I am not sure if it's from him rubbing it on the glass, which I have witnessed, or if it's something bacterial or fungal where I would have to treat it with medicine. I am just put some salt in the tank and am upping the temperature hoping it's just a flesh wound. If there is anyone with more experience that can rule out fungus or bacteria, I would be forever grateful.

Attached Picture:


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like a cut to me i see some skin hanging but thats its. kind of concerns me that it seems to grow because it is more on the side of the jaw then the front like where a chimple usually grows. to be honest i wouldnt worry should heal in time and your on the right track. what are the water parameters? just so we can rule that out.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

PH 6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20

I was leaning towards a cut, but it does concern me since it got larger.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Never seen a cut like that.
Hopefully thats what it is.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

doesnt look like water quality is the issue. is there anything else sharp or abrasive in the tank that may cause a cut?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like a classic Scrape/cut man.......Just keep Params in order and keep an eye on fish-If you see anything progress/get worse-Take pics and then post asking for help..

IMHO-You should be fine here


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks like a classic Scrape/cut man.......Just keep Params in order and keep an eye on fish-If you see anything progress/get worse-Take pics and then post asking for help..
> 
> IMHO-You should be fine here


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

There are rocks in the tank, so he could have freaked out and hit one of those, that's all I can think of though. Looks the same today, hopefully it will start getting better.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranhas and Serras heal quickly.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how's the rhom doing?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ouch, looks like it hurt.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> There are rocks in the tank, so he could have freaked out and hit one of those, that's all I can think of though. Looks the same today, hopefully it will start getting better.


i had to take out some sharp rocks in my setup cuz one of my piranhas scraped his eye on it.. it recovered pretty fast


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like a deep gouge though...almost like a worm burrowed in there...Not that I'm saying thats it...just looks that way.

Whats up with an update its been nearly 2 weeks now.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah what happend hope the P recovered


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, lets see an updated pic or some info on the current situation of your rhom


----------

